# Dont trust my judgement



## fishin_noob (Jan 14, 2011)

swampbuck said:


> First and last ice are the best fishing. I will admit that I did my share of skinny ice fishing when I was younger....thankfully I survived, and became smarter. Only been down once, unmarked spearing hole.
> 
> Remember guys, if you make a hole big enough for a person mark it ! Nowadays those 10" holes could be a death trap for kids.


10" holes also make the perfect hole to put your leg in. Did it twice last year.... Not kind to the shin.


----------



## herefishyfishyfishy (May 20, 2014)

fishin_noob said:


> 10" holes also make the perfect hole to put your leg in. Did it twice last year.... Not kind to the shin.


Been there done that!ouch! My kids fish with me all The time (on safe ice of coarse) i worry about them big ole 10" holes. I Walk around where we are fishin and look for all holes and make all kids with me aware they cannot go! Watched my buddy runnin to a tip and dissaper he ran into a big spear hole luckily only 5 Fow and we were right there to help him but when we walked Up there was a ton of beer cans and garbage floating in the hole!:nono: Not sayin all drinkers do this but in this case it was drunken fools that got him wet!


----------



## jailbait (Jan 22, 2015)

Sounds like you friend got hims elf wet, but you can blame the drinkers if it makes you feel better. Kind of a funny story, Im glad he made it out


----------



## herefishyfishyfishy (May 20, 2014)

jailbait said:


> Sounds like you friend got hims elf wet, but you can blame the drinkers if it makes you feel better. Kind of a funny story, Im glad he made it out


It was kinda funny cuz nobody got hurt. But it was a combo of not marking a spear hole and him sprinting accross the ice. Like i said before its not all drinkers just in this case they were obviously drinking and not marking a spear hole didnt blame them to make myself feel better just sayin what happened. I have nothing against drinkin hell we all go out there to have fun and relax!


----------

